# Coming Sooon - October



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Library - Fulgrim: The Palatine Phoenix (Limited Edition)










> Lord of Chemos and bearer of the Palatine Aquila, Fulgrim, primarch of the Emperor’s Children, is determined to take his rightful place in the Great Crusade, whatever the cost. A swordsman without equal, the Phoenician has long studied the art of war and grows impatient to put his skills, and those of his loyal followers, to a true test. Now, accompanied by only seven of his finest warriors, he seeks to bring a rebellious world into compliance, by any means necessary. But Fulgrim soon learns that no victory comes without cost, and the greater the triumph, the greater the price one must pay...


Black Library - Ghost Warrior: Rise of the Ynnari (eBook)










> *THE STORY*
> Still reeling from the advent of the Great Rift, and the ravages of the tyranids, the aeldari inhabitants of Iyanden are shocked when they receive a message from a long-lost craftworld. Missing for millennia, the craftworld of Ziasuthra has suddenly reappeared from its sanctuary in the warp, and its denizens wish to make contact. Led by the Spiritseer Iyanna and Yvraine, the Emissary of Ynnead, a small force of craftworld eldar head to Zaisuthra to open negotiations with their brethren. Behind their surface desire to help, however, Iyanna and Yvraine have a stronger motive, they are seeking the final cronesword, which could lie hidden behind ancient web portal on this craftworld. But how co-operative will the mysterious Ziasuthrans prove to be, or do they too have their own agenda?


Black Library - Ruinstorm (eBook)










> *THE STORY*
> Imperium Secundus lies revealed as a heretical folly. Terra has not fallen, though it remains inaccessible. Sanguinius, Guilliman and the Lion El’Johnson, the primarchs of the Triumvirate, must reach Terra at all costs. They seek to defend the Emperor, and to atone for their sins. But the Ruinstorm, a galaxy-wide maelstrom of chaos, hides the Throneworld from the primarchs. Now the fleets of three Legions depart Macragge, and the primarchs will stop at nothing to overcome the Ruinstorm. Yet an insidious enemy watches their every move, and plots against the weaknesses of the errant sons of the Emperor. Each has his own inner storm, and each marches towards his own ruin.


Black Library - Lorgar: Bearer of the Word (eBook)










> On the world of Colchis, mighty religions rule a decaying society in the name of absent gods – until the arrival of Lorgar. Primarch, prophet, leader of destiny, the Golden One is raised by Kor Phaeron, priest of the Covenant, to be his weapon in a quest for power. As religious war spreads across the planet, spearheaded by the Brotherhood of Lorgar, the primarch is plagued by visions of the future and the coming of the Emperor. To find his place in this new order, he must reach balance between the teachings of his adopted father Kor Phaeron, and the fate that he knows awaits him among the stars.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Rise of the Ynnari sounds quite promising what it means for ynnead's prominence.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Thankfully its another month withonly 1 LE 
Unless they decide to add something again like they did with Dark Imerium.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> Thankfully its another month withonly 1 LE
> 
> Unless they decide to add something again like they did with Dark Imerium.


Indeed. A chance to save some money on books, especially since that month there's only two other books that I want. So Ghost Warrior and Ruinstorm from BL, Oathbringer and After the End of the World from elsewhere. Just in time to save some extra cash for the Weekender!


LotN


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I smell Ravenor box set....


----------

